
Show HN: Space-themed roguelike made in 7 days - danbolt
https://danbolt.itch.io/nayr-odyssey
======
avmich
Awesome :) . Found interface rather discoverable - at least managed to orbit
and repair a bit before got killed. Quite fresh look on a rogue-like!

~~~
danbolt
Thanks for giving it a go! I think the lack of a tutorial really makes
learning the game tricky, but I appreciate the effort nonetheless.

------
itsmeamario
The website is down. Maybe HN hug of death?

~~~
danbolt
Hmm, I cleared my browser cache and was still able to access it. I also didn't
see anything on itch.io's Twitter feed. Are you able to try again?

